# Bibliothèque utilisateur et dossiers 1Password



## Palm49 (26 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Quand je suis le chemin...
Utilisateur/la petite maison/nous avons des dossiers Applications-Deskop-Documents-Images-Bibliothèque-Musique-Public-Site-Téléchargements et vidéo.
Jusque-là OK aucun souci

Mais quand je vais dans Bibliothèque, j'ai un dossier "Containers" et enduites 3 sous-dossiers
- com agilebits.onepassword-osx
- com agilebits.onepassword-osx-helper
- com agilebits.onepassword-osx-thumbs
avec à chaque fois un dossier Data qui reprend ce que j'ai expliqué au début de la petite maison.

C'est certainement à cause de mon logiciel "1Password", mais avant les sauvegardes se faisaient d'office dans "application support".

Que dois-je faire ? avez-vous une solution ?
Vous comprendrez que d'avoir tout en triple !!!!

MERCI


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2012)

Palm49 a dit:


> Que dois-je faire ?



Rien, surtout !



Palm49 a dit:


> Vous comprendrez que d'avoir tout en triple !!!!
> 
> MERCI



C'est surtout toi qui ne comprend pas que tu n'as rien en triple, à part ces dossiers eux même, leur contenu est différent, et si tu y touches, tu vas ensuite revenir ici pour qu'on t'aide à retrouver tout ce que tu as perdu.

Autre chose : c'est quoi le rapport avec un logiciel de bureautique, ça ? On déménage.


----------



## Palm49 (26 Décembre 2012)

Ok, je ne touche à rien et merci.

Revenir je ne crois pas, car j'ai en permanence une sauvegarde sur un DD externe et aussi sur Time Capsule.
C'est plus rassurant.


----------

